# wiper blades



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I have no clue where to post this 

what wiper blades would you guys recommend 
its time to change mine and I have no clue which the best ones are 
keep in mind I live in the pacfic northwest and it rains 300 days a year here


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I have always bought Bosch Microedge. The best value for money IMO, have never let me down. Available at fine VW dealers everywhere.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

PIAA or Bosch


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

piaa makes wiper blades ??
New to me I knew about the lighting 

Iwas gona get some made by MICHELIN but then I found them being sold at target 
how are they though are they ok?
but unless I hear anything else from other people Ill try the microedge ones


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Rather odd to change your wiper blades when its spring and so close to summer now isn't it? Why not wait till fall/winter when you know it will rain for sure? The rain now is so mild now that even my crappy wipers can handle it, so yours should be able to as well or even better :thumbup: I'm only a state under, and when it rains here it pours, so it shouldn't be too different over there in Washington.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bosch wiper blades are good. I have them. I like them. Their only a few bucks more than value brands.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Rather odd to change your wiper blades when its spring and so close to summer now isn't it? Why not wait till fall/winter when you know it will rain for sure? The rain now is so mild now that even my crappy wipers can handle it, so yours should be able to as well or even better :thumbup: I'm only a state under, and when it rains here it pours, so it shouldn't be too different over there in Washington.


well im right on the bay up by the border and it rains like everyday 
I would wait and thats why now when it rains I cant see
I would rather change them then now then drive blind so i change then now and it dont rain as much then they will still be good next winter.
and no my wipers are crap I might as well use a broom hanging out the window


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You should change them every 6 months, especially in rainy places or places with snow.

I don't know of anyone who has used the PIAA silicone blades, but I question whether they are worth the high price, up to 3x more than other wipers. A long while ago we had a discussion on wipers, and a guy got them as a gift, but said he wouldn't likely buy them with his own money, coinsidering the cost.

I have never heard of the Michelin ones. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has bought them.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

+1 for Bosch.

Whatever you do, don't get the Exact Fit wiperblades. I recently purchased a set for the Battlewagon, and they're worse than the four-year-old ones that were on it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

BOSCH ALL THE FREAKING WAY MANG!!!

but yah, was like 18-22 bucks(both wipers) for the Bosch Microedge plus or whatever, the higher ones than just microedge, and hooooly sh!t, can even tell theres water on the windshield when it rains. awsome :thumbup: :thumbup:

availible at all advance autoparts locations  maybe even others, but ive never looked.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

UPDATE: Rain X has released wiper blades. They have a fantastic line of products so I imagine that they make some damn good blades.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

rainX huh??? maybe i'll grab a set of those, im due on the drivcers side, got roped into the Pass at last inspection...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I saw them today while grabbing a Yellow Top Optima battery at Pepboys. I use their Original Rain X formula and their interior anti fogging formula as well as their glass cleaner for my customers and they all work great and exactly as advertised. I can only imagine that the wiper blades would be good too. After all, it is the people who know rain best.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

aight Im getting the bosch ones 
the michilen (sp) ones are sold at target but there about half as much as the bosch I found at napa
so ill worry about getting the good ones first for my car and Ill get the others and put on my inlaws car and see how they work Ill keep you guys informed on how they work


EDIT: i got the MICHELIN wiper blades I dont beleive they havea name beyond that there like clear view or somthin an I got the bosch microedge exell.

went tro a car wash sprayed the windshield while each wiper was on I had one of each brand on at the same time 

microedge took all water off no streaks first swipe most times others no more then 2 swipes on the glass

The other brand was ok but it took like 4-5 times to get the water off and they left minimal streaks

They are a satasfactory wiper blade but for the same price as the microedge excell Id say go with the bosch


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbup: ^^^^^


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

FCS said:


> You should change them every 6 months, especially in rainy places or places with snow.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who has used the PIAA silicone blades, but I question whether they are worth the high price, up to 3x more than other wipers. A long while ago we had a discussion on wipers, and a guy got them as a gift, but said he wouldn't likely buy them with his own money, coinsidering the cost.
> 
> I have never heard of the Michelin ones. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has bought them.


The PIAA blades are silicone as opposed to rubber.. probably last twice as long.. I had some silicone ones that a friend picked up in Japan, they lasted 3 years, of course most of that time was in So Cal where rainy season is minimal.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I ordered the PIAA ones a while back. Was like $20 each or something as opposd to $15 each for the bosch microedge. Ordered them from NOPI, never came.
Hmm, I'll have to check the rainX ones. Here in Miami you really have to change blades every 6 months. The super rains plus the sun dry out the rubber fast. then it does that skipp thing or just schmears the water and not wipes it.

Seth


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been using my Rainex blades for a few months now, and i love them :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

all the ricers at my school have the APC silicone ones. I bought some Psyclone silicone things at Evil-Mart. They sucked. I now have Anco, but will get some Bosch whenever.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I have 2 pairs of 'triple-edge' blades on my car.. they've been on there since 2000.

I say 2 pairs because I also put them on with those things that use 2 blades per side. I'm not too sure if the actual blades being used makes too big of a difference itself (I'm not going to use another set for this long of a time again), but the double-blade setup can wipe just about anything off the windshield.. mud, dirt, clay, bugs, vomit.. oh yeah, most importantly-- snow, ice, and rain.

Now, I know it might sound dumb, but there's a nice little thing you can do with 4 blades.. you can pull the blades out and switch one with another, over and over again, so they wear differently. Streaks? Just switch the blades around! (only done that about 2 or 3 times so far, only takes a minute to do)

I wash my car, maybe once a year.. this includes the windshield.. so you can imagine what kind of crap they have to cut through.

I'll probably still have this set on my car for a few more years. Definatly worth my money


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*bosch microedge excell rocks..*

All this talk about wipers blades made me go out and pickup a new set today. After years of using those crappy pos trico exact fit blades, i went and got me some bosch microedge excell blades @ advance auto parts. They work great! it started raining on my way home tonight so i was able to test them out. No streaking or chatter just a clean smooth wipe, from now on i'll be using "only" bosch ...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> I have been using my Rainex blades for a few months now, and i love them :thumbup:


I am sure most of you all know of this product already but I have a small auto-detailing company. We use a product by Rain X called Rain X: Anti Fog, and it works exactly as described and holds up for a rather long time. Only about 4 bucks a bottle and treats quite a few windows. If you hate the interior fogging of your windows, check it. All you do is clean the window, wipe the Anti Fog on in a circular motion while applying pressure and clean the window again. You are good to go and fog free.


----------



## sentra94casper (Jul 4, 2002)

http://www.silblade.com has good wipers and diffrent colors. they say it last lot longer than other brands... I got white ones to mach my car.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Rain-X windshield washer fluid is a must! I have a slightly zany friend who is OCD about wiper performance. He rolls with the Bosch Micro whatevers, Rain-xes every time he washes his car and uses Rain-X washer fluid. OM Frickkin Gosh! We were in a downpour on I-81 and his wipers were set on intermittant #1. It was crazy.


----------

